# N.Ireland RR day 12th Jan 08



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone interested in joining a few of us on gtini for an RR day on the 12th Jan 08??

Its at Ai motorsports new premises and rollers!, cost is Â£35 for two runs! :wink:

Let me know


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Bump! for a days craic!!  , its great to see grown men cry!! and I'm down loading a book of excuses as we speak!! :lol:

"It was down on power because............" lol


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sorry fella
away working that weekend
otherwise...wouldda


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Petesy said:


> sorry fella
> away working that weekend
> otherwise...wouldda


This one is a "before" for some of the guys and we're planning an "after" around the end of April start of May when the mods are completed!! :wink: 
We can maybe get a get together then!!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

An update and some numbers!! :wink:

A couple more TT's would be nice!! :lol:

1 Me Audi TT
2 Nigel Fabia RS
3 Darren Golf Limited
4 Simon Mk5 PD
5 Gavin Bora PD
6 Clare Toledo PD
7 StevieMac Audi TT 225
8 Kentt1 Audi TT
9
10


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> An update and some numbers!! :wink:
> 
> A couple more TT's would be nice!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Gary I'm up for this, count me in!

8)

This one,...... before the remap! :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Gary I'm up for this, count me in!
> 
> 8)
> 
> This one,...... before the remap! :wink:


Your in!! :wink: , great!!  
I'll get more detail up after xmas!!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yip iam up for this one to


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> yip iam up for this one to


Great!, list edited!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in work that Sat otherwise I would love to go.
See what your remap has produced :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I'm in work that Sat otherwise I would love to go.
> See what your remap has produced :wink:


Are you working all day mate??, would have been good to see what its pushing now!! :wink:,maybe get the car on the rollers at the next one April/May time!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Gary,

I'm interested but am planning on changing cars, so will be dependant on having replacement.

Ian


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

miniman said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'm interested but am planning on changing cars, so will be dependant on having replacement.
> 
> Ian


We'll stick you down as a maybe Ian!! :wink: , anything nice on the horizon?? :wink: lol!!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

hopefully another 3.2. so still interested in a re-map if Sams is a success


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

NICE Ian!!! :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Gary,

The earliest I could get away from work would be about 4, and I guess you will all be wrapped up by then....


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Gary,
> 
> The earliest I could get away from work would be about 4, and I guess you will all be wrapped up by then....


Probably Sam!  , hopefully you'll get to the next one April / May time!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Really want to go now  
I want to know myself what the car has now.
Anyway defo need to get to the nest one then..


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Really want to go now
> I want to know myself what the car has now.
> Anyway defo need to get to the nest one then..


LOL!!!, I see a sick day coming!! :lol:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Boxing day Bump!!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Merry xmas everyone,

Gary stick my name down for this one, still working on it but should hopefully be able to get cover for that Saturday :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Merry xmas everyone,
> 
> Gary stick my name down for this one, still working on it but should hopefully be able to get cover for that Saturday :wink:


Nice Sam!!, hope you can make it!! :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Quick update!! :wink: anymore for anymore?? :wink:

1 Me Audi TT
2 Nigel Fabia RS
3 Darren Limited
4 Simon Mk5 PD
5 Gavin Bora PD
6 Clare Toledo PD
7 StevieMac Audi TT 225
8 Kentt1 Audi TT 225
9 Drew Civic VTec
10 Sam 3.2v6 TT
11 Ian 3.2v6 If car not exchanged!!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Gary,

Think I'm a positive for this as well now, hope to pick up new car tomorrow!! So should be able to get a 'before' if I go for a remap. so hope Sams figures are good     :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

miniman said:


> Gary,
> 
> Think I'm a positive for this as well now, hope to pick up new car tomorrow!! So should be able to get a 'before' if I go for a remap. so hope Sams figures are good     :lol: :lol:


Nice one!! :wink: and the new car???


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

A couple of Slow-baru's joining us too! :lol:

1 Me Audi TT
2 Nigel Fabia RS
3 Darren Limited
4 Simon Mk5 PD
5 Gavin Bora PD
6 Clare Toledo PD
7 StevieMac Audi TT 225
8 Kentt1 Audi TT 225
9 Drew Civic VTec
10 Sam 3.2v6 TT
11 Ian 3.2v6 If car not exchanged!!
12 n182vv 2.0 8vl
13 Hammy Slo-baru
14 Lorne Slo-baru


----------



## Vanessa225 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry this prob isn't in the right section but I just did a search for NI.

Just bought a TT and someone told me there's ins co's that do special performace cars insurance. Can someone tell me if they know of anything like this?

Thanks


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Vanessa225 said:


> Sorry this prob isn't in the right section but I just did a search for NI.
> 
> Just bought a TT and someone told me there's ins co's that do special performace cars insurance. Can someone tell me if they know of anything like this?
> 
> Thanks


PM'd!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Off Topic,

Anybody get to test their Haldex out today, pretty ropey going into work this morning, esp light almost always flashing.
Anyway good stuff overtaking the "ordinary" cars :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

nah sam, my car spent the whole day outside the house
i was a tad nervous if a careless person might slide into it
sounds though you enjoyed yourself though!

got some great snowy pics last night and this morning...wonder if i can convince anyone i actually built a snow tt!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

LOL!!, I had a bit of fun last night with some 4 wheel drifting!! :lol: 
didnt react as I thought at times though! still great fun!! 

My mate in his S3!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuIhihgeBck


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Didnt realise Mark was a friend of yours.
Met him in a carpark once oh er missus, he did me a favour :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

nice video
bet sam could do that/has done it/is doing it right now

sams a legend in donegal you know! especially on the beaches


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> nice video
> bet sam could do that/has done it/is doing it right now
> 
> sams a legend in donegal you know! especially on the beaches


I love you :-*


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Give Sam a skinny latte and he'll do doughnuts anywhere, beaches, snowy car parks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

steady on chaps!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> got some great snowy pics last night and this morning...wonder if i can convince anyone i actually built a snow tt!


Get those pics up Pete


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

miniman said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > got some great snowy pics last night and this morning...wonder if i can convince anyone i actually built a snow tt!
> ...


You can talk Ian! Where are your pics of your new ride?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> You can talk Ian! Where are your pics of your new ride?


Yeah were are they!!! :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

New ride??? I'm still with Rita, don't be spreading rumors :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Heres a couple of tasters


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

magic ian, very nice
are they pink seats? salmon or flamingo?
epc light sorted?

i will stop hijacking garys thread...snow pics in the mk1 forum


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Pink :? :? :? :? No just sam red :lol: :lol:

EPC light - going in for a new engine speed sensor next week. Probably need it before Rolling Road day


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

nice looking car ian ! Glad you got sorted out.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Very nice motor Ian 

Why did you change from the blue one?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

SAM RED eh Ian?
That made me chuckle, wait till I see you next week.
Oh and think those alloys look the the part.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Very very nice Ian!!!, health to drive!! :wink:

Only a week to the RR day!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Bringing this thread back on topic again, Once Gary posts up the details for next Saturday depending where it is and the time etc do we fancy meeting somewhere before (Halfords?) and travel to the RR in Convoy?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea Sam, Arrive in style :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sounds like a plan !


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Some Details! :wink:

Unit 9
Craigstown Industrial Estate
Craigstown Road
Randalstown
BT41 2PT

On the way to B'mena from Antrim pass the Ramble Inn and look for the sign for Craigstown Ind Est on the left!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice looking car Ian, especially when it is covered in snow :!: Enjoy the rolling road day lads. Sounds like a bit of fun


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Gary, seems like an obvious question but does the RR do 4 wheel drive ??? without having to disconect Haldex etc :?: :?: :?:

Ian


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

miniman said:


> Gary, seems like an obvious question but does the RR do 4 wheel drive ??? without having to disconect Haldex etc :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Ian


Yes but I'm gonna speak to them tomorrow again and confirm! :wink: 
Might be easier to pull the fuse on the Haldex and run them 2WD!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Gary,

What time are we expected at the RR?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Pull fuse on haldex & run them on 2 wheel drive :? For that reason guys iam out !!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> Pull fuse on haldex & run them on 2 wheel drive :? For that reason guys iam out !!


Its just another option! :wink: ,why would you not run yours 2WD?, I've spoken to the guy and he can run them 4WD!!, it does'nt seem to be a problem!! :wink: , I'm gonna run mine 2WD though!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

http://www.wak-tt.com/haldex/haldexfuse.htm
Just of the fone there with my mechanic & he has advised me not to run the car on 2 wheel rollers :?


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> http://www.wak-tt.com/haldex/haldexfuse.htm
> Just of the fone there with my mechanic & he has advised me not to run the car on 2 wheel rollers :?


It is a 4 wheel dyno so no probs!! :wink: , it will be fine using it 4WD!! :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

No problem then gary :wink: See you saturday !!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I would be happier running the car on 4wd just to be safe but as Gary has said this is no problem.
As soon as we know a time for the RR we can make arrangements to meet up at Halfords or wherever....


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

OK guys It looks like we'll run all the TT's together, I think it makes more sense!!, so if we can be there for say 10 / 10.30 we can go from there! :wink: ,many of us will be there from 9am so if your at a loose end come on ahead!

All depends on how other cars run and we might have a wait so be prepared! :wink: , but the Ramble Inn is close by for lunch!! :lol:

Hope to see everyone bright eye'd and bushy tailed!!! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one!

So now we know a time how about meeting at Halfords for 09:15-09:30?
Anyone going to Halfords first then post here so we all know who to wait for...


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Everyone still OK for Saturday!! :wink: , should be a cracking day!!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Evening,

So nobody has confirmed meeting at Halfords yet.
Will I be there on my own or what :roll:

09:30 for leaving at 10:00, should get us to the RR for 11:00

Anyone?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

see you there sam :wink:


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Get your winter woolies on for tomorrow! :lol: , the Hilton it is not!!!  lol


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Evening,
> 
> So nobody has confirmed meeting at Halfords yet.
> Will I be there on my own or what :roll:
> ...


Don't panic, Mattyman was going to come along but I MAY be towing his TTR (behind the RR) to my local mechanic tomorrow morning at 8am, will keep you up to date if I am going to be later.
Sam I'll give you or Ken a buzz, should see you at Halfords 10ish

Later....


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Should be at Halfords for about 9:45. But have a busy day tomorrow so will need to get away sharp after the RR

Ian


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good man sam
knew you would have something up quickly...
...er pictures that is
and a bonus video too!


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Great day out even if some of the figures were'nt what expected!!
Thanks for turning up guys!! :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> Great day out even if some of the figures were'nt what expected!!
> Thanks for turning up guys!! :wink:


Will second that, thanks for organizing the event Gary.

8)


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

good man gary for setting this one up :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Ian,

As Pete said to me, I will say to you,
Get yours up! Dying to see what they look like :lol: :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> Great day out even if some of the figures were'nt what expected!!
> Thanks for turning up guys!! :wink:


yep well organised Gary. Glad to see mine does exactly what it says on the tin. Other results were interesting and highlighted a few things that need sorted.

Ian

PS I'll post a few pics in the next ten minutes.


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

miniman said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > Great day out even if some of the figures were'nt what expected!!
> ...


Exactly!!,after a vag-com check I found my MAF stuffed!!!  
I'll get it sorted and re-run it on the rollers this week!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

are you all gonna post up yer numbers then?
be a great list!

oh yeah ian...photos in 10 minutes!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Well heres a few pics and comments for you Petesy.

I turned in a standard 243BHP just a couple down from Audi figure. Must turn off the Air conditioning next time!!!!! sure it robbed me of 4BHP :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The RR Computer on teach @ 3000, thats the computer on the right :lol: :lol: :lol: 









Gary goes up first, but performs below his expections!!!









Better tie this one down well looks pretty powerful to me :lol: :lol: 









Ken identifies a possible problem. Pull the Haldex fuses, no put it back in, no pull the fuses again. No looks like somethings Fcuked









Mmmmmm nice colour but looks down on power to me    









I'm sure there's enough power to get me through the Alps :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

class :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Well heres a few pics and comments for you Petesy.
> 
> I'm sure there's enough power to get me through the Alps :?: :?: :?: :?:


Yodel lay a heeeeeeee all the way!

Great pics again Ian!

8)


----------

